# Hammer A3-31 - Initial Review Has Been Updated



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I picked up a 40 + year old Hitachi(F1000a)that has better tolerance than that after buying a Laguna Helical Head Planner which is now my rough Milling machine! Oh yeah paid $200, but another $300 for new blades. Looked at some of that high price stuff but decided to stay on my Beer Budget and spend the money on wood instead. LOL!


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

WOW! And to think I was about to buy one myself, I guess I'm going to have a closer look at the JET models instead, I have several other JET tools anyway and nobody from that company has ever tried to insult me for it… yet.

I'm really sorry to hear about your experience with them, it looked like such a neat tool but I will not stand for poor customer service no matter the price.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear you're having this problem with this manufacturer. I have never really heard anything bad about that Mother Day has pretty good machines but I definitely will be looking at them now. F start looking for something else for a larger jointer


----------



## chem (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a Hammer C3 31 combo machine which essentially has an A3 31 as a component. I have been quite pleased with the machine (using it a bit more before I produce a review). My experience with customer service was quite good from helping with wiring it up to choosing accessories and troubleshooting things that were all my fault in the end. I also was treated with great care during the purchase process as they realized this was quite an outlay for a hobbyist. The jointer planar side on the combos has been great and a 12 inch jointer with a helical head has been a life changing experience.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I watched the video. Is it off by .007? My crappy jet 6" is off by about .008 and given it was a 500 dollar jointer I can live with it. I think the casting just sagged a bit. I still get decent results with it. But if I paid ten times as much I'd be really pissed. Give them an ultimatum. Either replace the table(s) or take the darned thing back. If there is a machinist in your neck of the woods maybe you can get the tables reground. But it would void the warranty I bet and … 4500 dollar machines shouldn't need to be reground.


----------



## sublimolt (Nov 11, 2014)

That sounded like a lot of work


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I really like your review and your methods. You followed protocol, gave them time to respond accordingly, and you have every right to publicize your disappointment.

I have a $500 10" contractors table saw that has a top within 0.001" all the way across its MUCH larger surface. Your table should never of gotten past quality control. And based on their attitude, I can now see how. With today's machining tools, there is no excuse for such a lack of precision.

I would return it, if you can, if that is your wish.


----------



## SpartyOn (Jul 10, 2012)

Good objective review - fair and balanced. Like Rhett121, I too was looking at this machine with my main hesitation being cost. I know combo machines can be a bit of a pain due to having to make changeovers, but I like the idea of saving some space in my small shop. I'm going to have to reevaluate my options.

Thanks for taking the time to review.


----------



## Twodeuce (Apr 24, 2013)

I have heard similar things. Unfortunate you were treated that way for such an expensive machine.


----------



## Kopion (Nov 10, 2014)

> I watched the video. Is it off by .007?


.007 on the outfeed, and between .008 and .009 on the infeed. I initially made the Video exclusively to send to Felder/Hammer so they knew I was using appropriate methods to measure (an actual precision straight edge instead of a level or something else). A little off topic, but the Woodpecker's straight edge is better than their guaranteed tolerances. I've always been impressed with Woodpecker's products. I just wish they made some of them out of stainless steel. Aluminum doesn't behave well when it is dropped on a concrete floor. I have a formerlry-precision square that is a testament to that.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Good review, I agree with other sentiments that it was fair and balanced. I considered buying this machine when I was setting up my shop but I simply felt it was too expensive for a hobbyist like myself. One interesting point is when I contacted Hammer here in Canada to get the quote, the sales rep literally hounded me for the couple of weeks I spent deciding. I guess they prefer to spend their money on sales staff instead of service staff.

I do truly wish SawStop would branch into other tools like this not so much for the potential 'safety feature' but rather for the fact that their saws are amazingly engineered and their support is first rate. I too have a PCS and I had a couple of issues (my fault during setup), however their customer service was absolutely top notch. They didn't degrade me for buying the PCS instead of the industrial model.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

I own an A3-31 myself and understand what you are going through: customer service, spare parts and technical advice basically suck. I had to figure out all the posible adjustments by myself, wait endleslly for replacement parts and the only feedback from the company was the same: "pay us to have a service tech check your machine on site" and of course got calls from their sales rep trying to sell me their newest versión with hélix cutter and maybe some other machine. Guess what? this is about the only Felder machine that will be in my shop, my savings will go to Powermatic, no complaints whatsoever with them. The A3-31 has a superb design but it´s the lack of customer support from the company that brings it down.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello Kopion,

You wrote:

I like(d) the fact that it was made somewhere other than China.

Are you sure?


----------



## Kopion (Nov 10, 2014)

> Hello Kopion,
> 
> You wrote:
> 
> ...


I'm darn sure. Even if the quality of Chinese products was equal, I'd still endeavor to not purchase products from a country with such a poor rights record. I doubt that needs any substantiation. Not that my own experience is anywhere near the level of atrocities that they still continue to commit, but I was in Beijing this year (on an educational trip), and virtually all of us had our hotel "safes" broken into and searched while we weren't there. I'm not going to say how we know, but we know. And, for what it's worth, I'm not an "activist" or anything either. I know I'm way off topic, here, but did you know that the Univeristy of Notre Dame doesn't permit its licensees to manufacturer anything in China? (I'm not Catholic, either, but I greatly respect ND's position here. If they find anything that was made in China, they give it to their priests or charities, and it's a breach of contract with the manufacturers). O.k. So, yeah, I'd still buy European.


----------



## cstrang (Sep 22, 2009)

I was looking at purchasing one of these about five years ago, I ended up purchasing a Delta 8" jointer and Delta 15" planer… not 100% happy with those two products either but thats another story. I actually had a Hammer sales rep call me last week asking me to purchase the product… 5 years ago I was looking at this! even when you don't buy from them they are a nuisance. They are like a bad ex that doesn't know its over.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

Kopion,

maybe I did this wrong, but this is not the Felder / hammer I heard from and
and I found it terrible for your.
Maybe it helps.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Kopion,

What I attemt to say was that almost every europeen company buy a lot of stuff in China. Are you sure Felder makes his Hammer machines in Austria? Altendorf, (a sawmachine World leader) for example makes his WA6 in Qinhuangdao, China. On the australian site of Felder I can only read that a Felder is made in austria.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

This is very unfortunate. I have had it in my mind now for 5 months that come spring 2015 I was going to get an A3-31 with the helical head and all the bells and whistles as I was going to treat myself and never look back. Considering this and some of the other things I have read about these Hammer machines now I'm really questioning and thinking of going back to the drawing board.

Other than the Jet JJP12HH, what other options are out there that are first rate in the 12" with helical jointer/planer combo offerings? I'm hoping for something that has the european guard, easy changeover without having to remove the fence, and just overall good performance. I've also considered the MiniMax but honestly have not pursued it much since I was set on the A3-31. Until now. :\


----------



## FelderUSA (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear Members.

Any story has two sides but for us the focus will always be to have a happy customer. We are saddened that Mr. Kopion needed to join this group to post a negative review. The problems are caused by miscommunication and misunderstanding of the machine and it's operation between our staff and Mr. Kopion.

We will resolve this matter and get Mr. Kopion back to enjoying his woodworking.


----------



## Kopion (Nov 10, 2014)

> The problems are caused by miscommunication and misunderstanding of the machine and it s operation ….


First, I guess I should say that this is the most responsive Felder has been since I bought the machine (as I said before, it took them weeks to respond to emails). Unfortunatly, I think one can simply read the comment from FelderUSA themselves and see exactly what I am saying: "The problems are caused by . . . misunderstanding of the machine . . ." This is exactly the type of condescension that Felder has employed since I first brought this to their attention. In effect what they say (more so before, but also a bit here) that "This isn't really a problem, you're just not smart enough to realize that it isn't a problem." But which is it, that I don't understand the machine or that the machine is within factory specs? If the problem isn't really a problem, it sure seems odd that they have offered to provide a technician (at my cost, of course ($95/hour, and $65/hour travel on top of that) to come out to make the tables flat. I have emails from Felder on this. Moreover, if it isn't a problem, why is it that their Felder-branded machines have tighter than .010 tolerances?

I have spent way too many years in school, but alas, none of my degrees are in engineering (I think that I have a pretty solid, though basic, understanding of mechanics and physics, though). Notwithstanding my lack of formal technical engineering-specific education, does it take more than a high-quality straight edge and feeler gauges to determine that the tables are not flat?

Having said that, I do look forward to Felder's (hopefully less-condescending) response.


----------



## FelderUSA (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear Mr. Kopion

Our records indicate various phone conversations and informative emails around this situation…...we called you again this morning with no answer and then sent an email asking for a phone call that has been setup for later today. You will be talking directly to our CEO, President.

We apologize if you feel our previous response was condescending, that is / was not our intention.


----------



## dgage (Apr 8, 2010)

I've long considered a European style table saw and at one point looked at a Hammer…but I came across multiple threads in several forums that essentially support Mr. Kopion's experience. Basically, if you want a good machine, you need to buy a Felder…or do like I did and pass on both Hammer and Felder.


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate to be the bad guy…but if the factory specs say the machine is in tolerance at 0.01 and you got 0.007 its ok. When I got my Delta Unisaw I made sure to know the factory specs and measured when I got it.

Its like buying a BMW (not knowing what its milage is) and then after getting it, complaining it doesn't get 30 MPH….my God it should be over 30 …its a BMW after all. Know what your getting, get it writing if you can…then you have an argument.


----------



## Schummie (Feb 3, 2008)

I hope there comes a solution.

Welcome on Lumberjocks, everyone has his reason to become a member,
you have problems with Hammer.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have a Hammer K-3 sliding saw and do some Hammer customer demonstrations with my saw for Hammer from time to time for people interested in a Hammer saw in my area as Hammer has no local representative here in Atlanta. I have developed a working relationship with a couple of people at Hammer and my personal experience with Hammer has been excellent. I couldn't ask for a better customer experience. I'm not employed or reimbursed by Hammer in any way though. I am just a satisfied Hammer customer.

I alerted my contact at Hammer about the above post suggesting they may want to respond. It appears they have. I was also informed about Hammer's side of the story which is as follows.

"Austria actually now knows about this situation. I'm not yet sure how they are going to handle it. The gentleman absolutely refused to let us help him calibrate his table, and he clearly knows nothing about how cast iron responds to stress. His table is sent with that dip in the middle intentionally and with good reason. When you tighten the cams under the table, per the nature of cast iron it's going to flex ever so slightly when pinched like that. Without a dip in the middle, it would be impossible to tighten the cams properly, as it would hyper extend the middle of the table. Raising and lowering different corners affects the iron."

As we have a dispute between two parties, I think it is proper that both sides' position be known.

Sincerely,

Rufus Carswell
"Planeman"


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your post @Planeman, I would be interested in more information then as to the differences between the Hammer models and the Felder ones. How is it that the Felder's don't have this issue? I mean this from a genuine interest in knowing if a Felder uses different materials or a different design.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ottacat, I can only offer the information given to me by my Hammer contact as noted above. I have no information regarding Felder products. I wish I could enlighten you further.


----------



## FelderUSA (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear Ottacat

It is often believed that cast iron is something that does not move and can not be adjusted, this is not correct. The biggest difference between the Hammer and Felder machine is that the Felder machines are built heavier. The casting used on Felder machines are deeper and heavier and for that simple reason will have a tighter tolerance. Tolerance is however only half of the discussion. We need to focus on the result. Often a machine tolerance can be a little on the high end but the result on the wood is within tolerance and then no adjustment is needed and we would advice customers not to make any adjustments.

The Hammer is a very solid machine with great quality components. We ask customers to focus on the result first, good results mean good woodworking. If the result is not good then the beauty is our machines can be adjusted any way you like.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm no expert on any of this, but part of the Felder rep's response strikes me as helpful in general in woodworking:



> We need to focus on the result. Often a machine tolerance can be a little on the high end but the result on the wood is within tolerance and then no adjustment is needed and we would advice customers not to make any adjustments.
> 
> The Hammer is a very solid machine with great quality components. We ask customers to focus on the result first, good results mean good woodworking.
> 
> - FelderUSA


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't want to be the bad guy here and I do find some of the things said about Felder's customer response and availability of parts concerning since I have considered one of these machines myself in the future but is .01 inches really that far off for a woodworking machine? How does that compare to other vendors like Delta, Powermatic and Grizzly? I have a 20 year old Delta 6" jointer that I couldn't tell you how far off it is because the boards it's produces are flat enough for my needs. Even if the board comes out dead flat from the jointer it won't be any longer in a couple hours as the wood moves and adjusts after being cut.

There might be something here in how Felder handled this whole incident but I do wonder if the tolerance issues of the machine are more a matter of user perception than a actual issue. You measured the tolerance of the machine before you took your first cut and did it skew how you looked at the results produced from than on?


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

I stand by my comments made earlier, even if my machine was not purchased in the USA, the response is the same as with Kopion. Customer service is not Felder´s strength for sure, I´m still waiting since last December for a replacement blade set, the only response is from the sales rep trying to convince us to buy a new machine with a hélix cutter. At this pace I will end with a $4500.00 door stop, so yes Kopion, push hard on this issue.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

It must've been made on a Monday or Friday. Sorry to hear about your troubles.

Recently I bought a Leigh D4R pro and had an issue with the adjustable fingers. Tech support sent new hardware (no hassles whatsoever with tech support or customer service). After replacing the hardware I sent a detailed letter to the company and the next morning the owner of the company called and we talked about the issue in detail. In some capacity that's how it should've been handled.

It's good for people to hear what product or company is or isn't worth your time and money. Thank you for the posting.


----------



## FelderUSA (Apr 8, 2011)

Dear Members.

Our records indicate various emails and phone conversations with Mr. Kopion. Wording used in some of these communications have not been correct causing more confusion and we apologized for that. We believe even now Mr. Kopion has a better understanding of how our machines work and what to expect. He has also talked on various occasions with our CEO and has a technician planned to visit him this Saturday as he is working during the week.

We are an honest and open company, sometimes things go wrong but we will never stop trying until the customer is happy.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

In many reviews I've seen in the 7+ years I've been on this site clear, polite and prompt communication in customer service is often more important than actual machine quality. To some extent, most of us are willing to tolerate manufacturing problems/breakdowns etc. if the customer service is excellent. The best example of this is Grizzly; in at least 50% of the reviews I've read something is wrong with the machine right out of the box, from small eg missing belt, to large eg. broken casting. Their CS is excellent though and for most people the problem is fixed in a quick manner, at Grizzly's expense. Another example is Sawstop; they are a new player in a well established market, their sales could have struggled due to the high price of their product and the often contentious debate among ww due to the nature of their product. However, they make a high quality TS and their CS reputation is excellent and they are now the top selling tablesaw brand. 
Contrast this with Laguna; they sell well designed, nice looking tools but they have had among the worst reputation for CS for years. More frequently than any other company I've read people saying that they'd never buy a Laguna due to CS issues. In the high price, low volume sales market of woodworking machinery, it's probably best for a company to go out of its way to help the customer. Regardless of how this particular issue is resolved by Felder, they could have saved a lot of time and negative publicity at the outset.


----------



## BenjaminNY (Jul 24, 2014)

Would really like to know how this story ended.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

I too have a Hammer A3 31 and was thinking about writing a review. Overall it is a terrific machine and has the potential to be an industry standard for those willing to pay a bit more but their customer service at the Austrian end is a bit wanting so I have held back on my comments to date. But here is my experience so far.

The customer service in the US in purchasing the machine (I bought mine via their west coast office) was very forthcoming and helpful both before and after I purchased the machine. All questions were answered and there was no pressure to buy extras I did not want. There is a wait to get the machine and I was kept up to date. They called the moment after it arrived and checked in again a few days later to make sure all was well. The delivery guy was great about hauling it up a long driveway (technically they could leave it at the curb) and refused to leave until I had pulled off enough wrapping to know there was no damage.

Getting it off the pallet is a royal PITA and it does not use a standard American dolly. You do need to build a ramp and I did so from cheap scrap wood.

The instructions to put things together are OK but could be better. There is a video but it is inadequate for some parts. I also own a SawStop table saw. Felder would do well to buy one just so they could see how parts could be packaged and how clear instructions can be if you make the effort. There is a reason SawStop is now the #1 selling table saw and it is not just because of its safety features though they are important. Its owners virtually all rave about the quality of the machine, ease of putting it together and customer service.

Pros: The Hammer machine is amazingly quiet (definitely buy the better blade) and cuts beautifully. Snipe is not an issue which saves lots of wood and aggravation. Changing between functions is very easy and takes a very short time. I thought I would mind that but I don't. IT is a great space saving machine. The digital counter makes coming back to a specific thickness very simple and, if you get this machine it is an extra worth having.

Problems: Hammer thinks that the above is enough to sell as many machines as possible. It's not. Adjusting this machine to get it fine tuned is the problem. I first called their rep and the guy who answered the phone gave advice that made things worse. Later he told me he was not a technician, just someone answering the phone trying to be helpful. Thanks for nothing! A tech later did get in touch with me and was helpful.

They offered to send a technician to really fine tune it. Great! But it would cost. How much? Well, they need to fly in from the coast and would have travel expenses plus around $100/hr of time and it would take at least 2-3 hours. They estimated that if they could get at least 4 - 5 other people in my region together at once the cost could drop to somewhere around $400 - $600. But no one else wanted to do it at that price so they then offered to honor that cost for me alone and they would eat the rest but that is still way too much so I thanked them and declined.

At least 2 different people at their end commented that the attitude overseas is that someone likely to buy this machine is also assumed to have the knowledge to adjust it. Hard to believe someone would actually say that but two different folks did. It's even harder to believe that a company that sells to so many hobbyists would believe that kind of condescending nonsense. I was also told that the local offices wanted to write up more clear instructions but were stopped from doing so by the overseas office. They apparently hear these complaints over and over and are tired and frustrated by it.

So I have two suggestions for the folks at Hammer/Felder:
1 - Write up clear instructions on how to FULLY adjust this machine step by step *with photos* - not badly done, hard to understand drawings. If it is too costly to print then put it on line. With internet access there is just no excuse today not to have these instructions available. Have a technician that does this all the time write up what they do step by step. If they are not great at writing have them work with a professional writer, Then have a few customers review it to see if it is clear. What is obvious to a tech may not be obvious to a novice.
2 - Have the tech also make a video of the process step by step too. It does not need to be a costly production. Millions of videos are posted on Youtube every day and offer better advice and how-to's than are currently offered by Hammer/Felder. If getting a tech to your customers is hard and costly this provides a great way of communicating today. This is not 1970. Join us here in the 21st century.

Felder/Hammer makes some awesome machinery. But the machine is only half the package. It is not useful if the machine can't be easily fine tuned to reach its full potential. The days of getting away with half-a#$ed customer service at any level are over. People can now easily tell not just their few close friends about problems like this but can tell the whole world with a few clicks. Get used to it.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks @iminmyshop for your insightful contribution to this thread. I 100% agree that a company like Felder/Hammer should be leading the way in both clarity of adjustment instructions and customer service instead of trailing from behind. Even Grizzly has a very large series of videos on setting up and adjusting their machines.

One of the reasons I didn't buy this machine as I was unfamiliar with the style of machine and how it would be adjusted. Instead I went with a generic parallelogram-style jointer. In my mind they are a sub-par design but at least there are several really good videos on how to set one up and get it properly adjusted. As the FelderUSA rep commented in this thread - it's all about the actual results. Being unable to know clearly how to adjust the machine presents a significant obstacle to achieving that. I agree in an age where there are about 5 videos on YouTube on how to change the front headlights in a 2005 Nissan Ultima, there is no excuse for FelderUSA not to producing first class manuals with pictures and videos.

I also would like to hear back from the OP on the results.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

This is a fascinating thread, it would behoove the manufacturer and

distributors to produce videos to fine tune their machinery.

That can be done on smart phones these days.

Let's step up to the plate folks.


----------



## Kopion (Nov 10, 2014)

I wanted to provide this update as soon as possible, but will provide a more thorough update (and probably a revised review that includes things like delivery (Felder gets an A+ for their crating, I'm pretty certain I could have fired a grenade into it and it still would have looked new). Until then:

After a couple of conversations with Ruan (the CEO), one of which consisted of me holding down my temper after reading Rufus' post - which without getting too deeply into it, was riddled with inaccuracies and nearly had me asking to send the machine back altogether, Ruan scheduled a technician to fly down after completing what was certainly a more complicated job (an industrial edge-banding setup for a commercial customer). The technician (I'm not using his name, because I didn't ask him if I could) was EXACTLY what you would want from a company like Felder. He was professional, kind, and you could tell he cared a lot about Felder - he takes pride in his company as if it was his own (side note: I also work for a family-owned company that is a little larger, but not too much larger than Felder, and family-owned companies that can instill the kind of pride that Felder has instilled in [this particular technician] are doing a lot right in most areas of their company. I can't say enough good things about him. Upon arriving, he noted the dip (ran some lumber), said that if it were his, he wouldn't probably wouldn't adjust it, but probably read the look on my face, and went about making some minor adjustments. When it was all said and done, he and I both ran boards and the result was absolute perfection. He gave me a few tips, we chatted for a while about Germany (and things made there, or at least by German companies), he packed up and was on his way.

In my humble opinion, Felder should recognize this technician in any way they can. He (with Ruan) is responsible for essentially turning what was a negative experience with a well-made machine, into one that is overall positive. I think other members' posts about Felder's customer service indicate that Felder could probably make some relatively minor adjustments into how they handle customers to end up with a Festool-like following (my perception is that Festool owners are the most committed owners of just about any manufacturer anywhere).

The technician showed me just a little bit how Felder manufactures these machines, and I have to believe that it is not anything like what some of the competitor's (though I don't know for certain). Felder keeps recorded data, signed off by each individual in the factory, on each machine. It's really pretty impressive.

For a little humor: During our conversation, I said something about how I really wished that the Hammer website would be easy to navigate (I found it difficult to try to find accessories for machines, etc). He said, "Oh! I just saw that we updated it". I grabbed my laptop and wouldn't you know that the first thing that pops up on the website are the very accessories I found difficult to find. You should go and check out the new and improved website.

Like I said, there's more to come when I have a bit more time.


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

I am happy to hear that the issues you had with your Hammer A3-31 were resolved to your satisfaction. When you have the time, could you describe the adjustments the technician made? I have a used A3-31, and I have only fiddled with the bed support bolts, and the individual blade height screws (I have the straight blade cutter head). Thanks…


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Great!

I hope Felder/Hammer USA is reading this thread (I am pretty sure they are) as the better instructions suggestion and ease of finding and using them will make Hammer, with their super quality machines, a real winner in the woodworking machines market here in the USA. Also it has been pointed out that all of us want (and need) information on how to adjust and tune our machines to obtain the optimum accuracy that these machines are capable of.

And I am glad Kopion is happy now with the service. All in all, this has been a very interesting and informative thread and I am glad Hammer has come through!

Planeman


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Kopion, that's great to hear. Is it safe to assume that the tech came out on Felder's dime?

What worries me is that if I were to purchase this machine and ran into this problem I'd also have to jump through as many hoops as you did to get the necessary help. I understand that they can't just go sending techs all over the US for free but like everyone here has said, a few videos to demonstrate common adjustments on their machines posted on YouTube would go a long way for them (if for whatever reason Austria is really not letting them rewrite the manual, which is, simply put, idiotic).

This outcome does restore a bit of faith in wanting to buy this machine for me although I hope I don't have to talk to the CEO as you did, actually, I would hope to just get a good unit and not deal with any issues at all for the price tag on these puppies. $4,500 may be a hobbyist price for Felder but for someone like me that would make it the most expensive tool in my shop by far and I own a SawStop as well as a host of Festools. I like to buy the best machine I can instead of buying cheap ones over and over but if the best machine isn't up to standards then I'm going to get pretty upset if I don't get the help I feel I've paid for with my hard earned money.


----------



## Beezle (Jan 22, 2011)

I had more or less the same experience with Minimax and an FS30 jointer.planer. Though the resolution was my own doing and at my expense.

In this case it was the fence, which has a .030 or so flaw in it. A vertical curve alone its entire length. I even ordered a replacement fence on my dime and that had the same flaw. And they refuse to take the $400 flawed part back. You can easily find my review of the FS30 here on LJ.

What worked in my case was replacing the Minimax fence with a Grizzly part. Which cost a quarter what the Minimax part I cannot return did and is perfectly flat. Because some Taiwanese company copied the Minimax design, the part just bolts right on. I have been highly amused by this ever since.

But for our non commercial, but high standard shops? So far as I can tell, the Euro companies are not cutting it. I'd love to hear what it is they think they are selling?

I say, next time I would just buy a Grizzly. Their tools have been fine for me. Though I do own a Saw Stop and love it and that company. Definitely behind them all the way.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

I am pleased to see that Felder sent out a rep to address your concerns. Customer service is pivotal in lasting business relationships. I can say that my experience with Felder has been nothing short of wonderful. I bought used equipment and they sent me manuals and checked up to see if the machines were running smoothly once I had them up and running in my shop. My Felder bandsaw and combination machine are very robust and I have been very pleased. I would certainly have had a bad taste in my mouth if I felt I was getting a run around from a brand new machine.


----------



## MarioF (Feb 6, 2009)

As an update to my comments above, Felder´s CEO in Mexico Klaus Schweizer contacted me concerned about my experience with their customer service. He went into detail about how their customer service works, it's challenges, and what they are doing in order to correct their problems. I was immediately placed in contact with customer service management, gave them a list with my current needs and it has been taken care of. I am fully satisfied with the answers and efficient approach from Felder regarding this issue and quite impressed to see that the company is really commited to fix their issues from the top.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

"I am fully satisfied with the answers and ….... and quite impressed to see that the company is really commited to fix their issues…"

That's great and thanks for the update. Any chance you talked about them making videos on how to properly adjust their machines without spend many hundreds of dollars to fly in a tech?


----------

